# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Charlie beds ..............?

## tammyy2j

So we know that Charlie and Shelley have a one night stand before she leaves but it says in Soaplife that Charlie will also bed another street resident so who can it be? 

Kelly, Violet, Sarah, Frankie, Leanne, Joanne, Gail, Eileen, Deirdre

In the Sunday papers this week it also says that Bill Ward who plays Charlie is leaving maybe him and Tracey and leave together.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Gail, Eileen, Deirdre


For the love of god PLEASE NO!  :Sick:

----------


## *vcl*

i think i read somwhere that it will be maria !!!

----------


## tammyy2j

> i think i read somwhere that it will be maria !!!


Yes i could see him sleeping with Maria but doesn't she get a new man but i guess that doesn't stop her

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It is Maria, I can confirm that 100%.

----------


## doginthepond

Yeah, Sharon Marshall said on This Morning.  Looking forward to seeing this and the fallout of it all with Tracey.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

See, I'm always right, aren't I.  :Smile:   :Cool:

----------


## doginthepond

Sorry Richie, I promise to never, ever doubt you again.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Only joking doggy.  I am open to any scrutiny.  :Smile:

----------


## doginthepond

It's just because I have such a sad life, I am usually in having my housework done my carers on a Friday morning to I like to catch up with Sharon, Phil and Ruth!

I thought you were a banned user!  What's that all about?

----------


## ~#Disney#~

> ays in Soaplife that Charlie will also bed another street resident so who can it be?


Doesnt say its a woman!! :Rotfl:  
Maybe it's Noris! :Embarrassment:   :Lol:  

I Can't believe Shelly would bed him again!!! :Wal2l:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Emily Bishop's currently single.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> It's just because I have such a sad life, I am usually in having my housework done my carers on a Friday morning to I like to catch up with Sharon, Phil and Ruth!


Not sad at all.  Hey This Morning isn't a bad show, though I preferred it in the old days.  My wife is the same as you!  :Smile:  




> I thought you were a banned user!  What's that all about?


It's just a tag I use for a laugh.  Don't worry, I am here as always.  :Smile:

----------


## Luna

confirmed as maria...closing   :Big Grin:

----------

